# Ofna Pico .12



## jcjohns91107 (May 1, 2006)

I have a Ofna Pico .12 3 port on road engine that gives me nothing but trouble. The original one I purchased I sent back and they replaced. Now the new one is doing the same thing. When it does start it runs at almost full throttle even though the carb is basically closed. I have tried everything I can think of with the needle adjustments and can't get it to work. Anyone else have problems with these engines?


----------

